#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  "數位影狼之家"關版申請.

## Wolfy

嗯...由於使用數位像機的獸不多.
或是這個版的文章不生動^^
這個版不是很熱絡.
我覺得也沒有必要一定要用個版來裝這些文章.

因此跟壇主提出關版申請囉.
原有的文章可以的話就移到閒聊版去吧.
對於辛苦幫忙貼文章的庫羅有點不好意思了.

那就請KIBA有空的話幫我處理一下.
謝謝囉~~~

----------


## ocarina2112

我是覺得沒有關版的必要啦


再來版規之一
「兩個月沒新文章」
期限也還沒到
等到了沒新文章，再關也不遲

----------


## Wolfy

只要有獸覺得不需要關...
那就不關了.

只是....

真的好冷清阿^^|||

數位相機的生意真是不好做XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前有兩位提出異議, 所以版主不妨再考慮考慮
這個版其實也是本論壇原祖的版, 對於比較專業數位相機產品介紹,
算是功不可歿..至於為什麼版會冷, 也許大家都買傻瓜相機, 或使用
專業相機的族群不在這裡

我倒是有個建議, 就是可以給這個版賦予新的討論方向, 比方說兼
電腦資訊版怎麼樣 XD 因為版主時常轉貼跟資訊有相關的文章,
在下也可以幫忙回答些問題, 當然最後一切要看版主的決定

----------


## Wolfy

轉型增加營業項目阿? 可以阿.

不過由於3C勸敗不是我的專長.
組裝維修也不很厲害 (那你會什麼阿~~~)

所以能做的努力不多的說.

那就把他鍊成吧~~

"電腦資訊3C館" <----這個版名如何?

電腦啦.數位阿.電漿電視阿~~~都可以討論.

個人電腦的疑難雜症也有個地方可以問.

如果KIBA覺得沒問題就這樣改吧.

不過還要靠大家互相幫忙呢^^

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 轉型增加營業項目阿? 可以阿.
> 不過由於3C勸敗不是我的專長.
> 組裝維修也不很厲害 (那你會什麼阿~~~)
> 所以能做的努力不多的說.
> 那就把他鍊成吧~~
> "電腦資訊3C館" <----這個版名如何?
> 電腦啦.數位阿.電漿電視阿~~~都可以討論.
> 個人電腦的疑難雜症也有個地方可以問.
> 如果KIBA覺得沒問題就這樣改吧.
> 不過還要靠大家互相幫忙呢^^


這個名字聽起來真的是太棒了 XD
那就這麼決定喔, 版面說明的細節再討論討論
然後準備把把分散在聊天版, 灌水版的電腦資訊文章搬過去摟
幼狼資訊廣場準備開張  :眨眼:

----------

